# Bus from DF to Puerto Escondido



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,
Trying to plan some travel for July and was wondering what the best bus line from DF to Puerto Escondido is or even to Oaxaca City? We will most likely fly from MTY to DF (cheap flights) and take a bus down after that. Since Mexicana Airlines went under, the new company flying into Puerto daily is charging ridiculous prices.

Any suggestions?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Hello everyone,
> Trying to plan some travel for July and was wondering what the best bus line from DF to Puerto Escondido is or even to Oaxaca City?


Autobuses ADO is an excellent bus company from DF to Oaxaca or PE.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Autobuses ADO is an excellent bus company from DF to Oaxaca or PE.


does not seem like the website is working very well...or they dont offer busses from the DF airport to Puerto.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> does not seem like the website is working very well...or they dont offer busses from the DF airport to Puerto.


Try Mexico TAPO which is the bus station next to the airport. It's a short taxi ride from the airport.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Try Mexico TAPO which is the bus station next to the airport. It's a short taxi ride from the airport.


I did. There is some error in the operation in the page when I choose that and Julio departure date. I'll just call them to see what the deal is. Thanks!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> I did. There is some error in the operation in the page when I choose that and Julio departure date. I'll just call them to see what the deal is. Thanks!


 Oops, those schedules are for two months in advance. The July schedule hasn't been released yet. However, the schedules rarely change.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Oops, those schedules are for two months in advance. The July schedule hasn't been released yet. However, the schedules rarely change.


ahhh...got it! Learn something new every day! Thanks Joaquin.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if you want to go to DF or that was just a cheap flight. I looked up rates for Viva Aerobus as that based in Monterrey. Their base rate each way to DF(349/449 more baggage) is the same as Monterrey to Oaxaca. In fact they both have the same discount rate(101/201). In the case of Monterrey to Oaxaca you need fly down on a Monday and back on a Friday. This would cut your bus travel time to Puerto Escondido in about half and Oaxaca City is a great place to spend a few days.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I'm not sure if you want to go to DF or that was just a cheap flight. I looked up rates for Viva Aerobus as that based in Monterrey. Their base rate each way to DF(349/449 more baggage) is the same as Monterrey to Oaxaca. In fact they both have the same discount rate(101/201). In the case of Monterrey to Oaxaca you need fly down on a Monday and back on a Friday. This would cut your bus travel time to Puerto Escondido in about half and Oaxaca City is a great place to spend a few days.


Thanks Conklin. I never thought about using Viva Aerobus for flying straight to Oaxaca. I've always gone straight into Puerto Escondido from DF. My fiance has a sister in Oaxaca City that we can stay with for a few days and then make our way down to Puerto after that. I checked it out and if we all take a carry on and a small suitcase then all 4 of us can go to Oaxaca for around $850 round trip. I think we would fly in on a Monday and stay over the weekend and just come back the following Friday.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

